# Request for physical Visa Label



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

Has anyone tried or successful in obtaining a physical visa stamp for Australian PR? I tried to query here in VFS Singapore and here was their reply below. It would be great to get a physical one for less hassle and to be able to enjoy visa free/ETA/visa on arrival privileges to other countries when you can show the physical visa label of australia.

-------------

Thank you for your email dated on 20 February 2016.

With reference to your query, from 1 September 2015, Australia has ceased issuing visa labels to holders of Australian visas.

Only a small number of labels will continue to be issued to holders of the Document for Travel to Australia (DFTTA) after 1 September 2015. The DFTTA is issued to Refugee and Special Humanitarian visa holders and to a small number of visa holders who do not have, or cannot obtain, a passport recognised by the Australian Government.

The Australian Government issues electronic visas. All visa records are stored on a central database in Australia. When you check-in to fly to Australia, airline staff electronically confirms that you have a valid visa to travel to Australia before you board the plane.

When granted an Australian visa you are issued with a visa grant notice that explains the conditions of the visa including period of validity and entry requirements. You are advised to carry this visa grant notice for your own reference. 

Australia's modern electronic visa system does not require you to have a visa label placed in your passport to confirm your immigration status and entitlements in Australia.

For further information see http://www.border.gov.au/visas/about-your-visa.htm

You may refer to VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) which is a secure and free internet service available anywhere, anytime. It allows you to check your visa details online and provides more information about your visa conditions and entitlements than a label. For more information, visit http://www.border.gov.au/Services/Pages/vevo.aspx

Please do not hesitate to contact us for further information.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

As you were advised, Australia no longer provides visa labels.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

jayandrae said:


> Has anyone tried or successful in obtaining a physical visa stamp for Australian PR? I tried to query here in VFS Singapore and here was their reply below. It would be great to get a physical one for* less hassle and to be able to enjoy visa free/ETA/visa on arrival privileges to other countries* when you can show the physical visa label of australia.


Is this possible? If you are a PR of Aus, it enables you to get ETA/free visa at selected other countries?


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

For Philippines, visa exemption is given by Taiwan, Korea provided you have physical visa stamp and return ticket. Turkey provides visa online provided you have physical label ( not pdf or letter, actual passport label). And for less incidence of bribery especially whenever exiting Manila airport, they will have room for exploitation since you dont have a physical label in your passport (I dont trust and assume NAIA Manila airport to follow standard protocol).


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Maggie-May24 said:


> As you were advised, Australia no longer provides visa labels.


I believe there is a paid service, where you can get physical visa stamped on passport for additional fee. I got it in US. I'm not sure if this is applicable for Singapore.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

auzee_bujji said:


> I believe there is a paid service, where you can get physical visa stamped on passport for additional fee. I got it in US. I'm not sure if this is applicable for Singapore.


No, it says on the DIBP website.... "​From 1 September 2015, visa holders will no longer be able to request and pay for a visa label. Visa holders can access their visa record through our free Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) service or the myVEVO mobile app."


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

Hmm kay so the only thing we can get is the immicard


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

I think the immi card is mainly for protection visa holders.

Had seen a few people ask the same before a few months ago.

Mainly PR parents who had to prove to the Australian citizenship office that their Aussie new-born child is eligible for citizenship by birth but they wanted to see a physical PR label even though DIBP stopped issuing them. (Got to love bureaucracy..)

Haven't heard that they were able to get a physical visa label either though


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

To get their newborn child a passport, the parents can submit form 119 to get proof of citizenship. This is then accepted by the passport office.


----------

